# Considering a "new to me" John Deere and waffling between 50 and 55 series, around 70-80 hp



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting another tractor in the 70-80 hp range with dual remotes that will run the mower or the baler either one. There doesn't seem to be much price difference between the 50 and 55 series tractors so I wanted to ask you all if any of you knew which was the better series. I don't replace equipment very often, so longevity is definitely a consideration. I'm tired of ECM tractors with their proprietary software that I can't work on.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Those tractors are awefully similar. Personally I'd worry more about condition than 50 or 55.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

They are both a pretty good series for Deere. With the 55 series being newer, they have a few improvements but either one is very acceptable depending upon price. If they were both priced nearly the same I would buy the 55 series as they are very much in demand now. Not a lot of frills comparatively speaking with more current model tractors, but they can be worked on like a champ. Those models were really built on solid frames and the longer wheel base, even on the four cylinders, make them ride like a dream.....even the 2wd in those series ride very well. Their biggest drawback were the AC's on the utility series.....the crop series have a better unit in them. The AC's can be helped greatly by modern conversion.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

We had a 2555 for awhile. Rated 65hp but had a turbo and ran like it had 80hp. Great little tractor that would run a 9 ft discbine like it wasn't even back there. Only sold it because we added a 6420 4wd. Also have a 2955 that I really like and plan to hang onto. Uncle has had a 2750 for probably 20 years now and seems to like it. All in all decent series of tractors. As others have said the difference in the two series isn't worth worrying over. Just try to find one with lower hours and decent condition. Ones that have been well maintained would still be great tractors. But if you get a lemon you could constantly be fighting issues like electrical gremlins or internal hydraulic issues (which is a common issue on these). We had another 2955 for awhile. Only had 4000 hours on it when we got it but it had obviously not been well maintained. We sent it down the road after a few years.

My vote is look for a 2950 or 2955. May be just above the hp range you asked about but it moves you up to the 6 cylinder motor and a heavier tractor.


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

I looked at the 2950-2955 tractors and the fuel consumption was a little stiffer than I liked, but then again, if it's tougher that may be a consideration... most of my fields are 10+ acres so turning is a HUGE issue, but something that should be considered.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Having owned a 4255 since '93 I can testify that the 55 series are some of the best tractors JD put their name on. I think 50 & 55 series are very similar but I'll add 40 series were good tractors also. I would choose a rowcrop tractor over a utility tractor because the hyd ,AC. & electrical systems are hands down better on rowcrops. I'm speaking from 1st hand experience serving as a JD dealer service manager from '74-'87. Keep in mind the 6076 engine in 50/55 RC has a gear driven water pump which IMHO isn't one of JD engineers brightest ideas.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't tell you much about cab models even though we had a 2950 and 55 growing up, too young to remember but it did take me and my cousin both to push the clutch in on one of them. Open station the difference is subtle, on the 55 the shifters are moved up some and the steering wheel is adjustable are the big things. Currently have a 2355 and have in the past had 2 - 2750 and as tx jim mentioned the 40 series is nice had 2 - 2440.


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

my Dad had a 2440 when I was a kid. The bolt that held the axle shaft in place sheared off and the wheel walked away from the tractor going down a smooth hayfield. John Deere dealership told him, "Well this tractor has been abused." Maybe he just had a lemon.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I also agree that condition is more of a factor that 50 or 55 series. I feel those maybe the best tractors 'Deere has made. Most of my experience is with a bit smaller open station tractors and bigger than what you are looking at with a cab. I have a 2155 open station that's been with me for more than 20 years, and I hope another 20 to come.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

labdwakin said:


> my Dad had a 2440 when I was a kid. The bolt that held the axle shaft in place sheared off and the wheel walked away from the tractor going down a smooth hayfield. John Deere dealership told him, "Well this tractor has been abused." Maybe he just had a lemon.


May I ask which 1(one) bolt you're referring to that sheared off? Bolts(key 10 & 11) hold axle knee to center of frt axle.


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

Rear axle, left hand side


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

What about the 5500? that a decent tractor?

Edit: Nevermind, no room for the four legged copilot.


----------

